# Hunter shot at Buck Creek



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

http://www.daytondailynews.com/news...oting-was-intoxicated-report-says-995555.html


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Are people ever going to realize that drinking and hunting (as well as many other things) don't mix. Save it for camp or home. Glad the victim is alright. We're going to start seeing HUI checkpoints in the fields.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

If the paper has the facts right who hunts squirrel with buck shot? And who shoots at "something" moving in the brush while squirrel hunting!?!? Intoxicated or not the guy sounds to be jus plain dumb. I have heard of stories before of people shooting at "something" in the brush, and it ends up being another hunter. I don't get how someone can be so careless to shoot at a sound


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

agreed montagc. it had to have been smaller shot to be released so quickly.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

powerstrokin73 said:


> who shoots at "something" moving in the brush while squirrel hunting!?!?


A slob (not a hunter) who had been drinking is your answer.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this guy should go to prison for at least 3 years. as far as im concerned its no accident to shoot someone if you've been drinking. thats neglect, plain and simple.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

montagc said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> ...this mistake leads me to believe this was written buy a less-than-gun-savvy writer, so I bet it was small shot. In most cases victims with buck shot wounds to the head and back would not be treated and released so quickly.


Why does the size of the shot matter, the story IS a drunk hunter shot at movement and SHOT another hunter. Information came from a police press release.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

this is why i only hunt on privet land the last years back in 07 while in the stand on opening day here guns shots and I'm thinking what the hell i got deer under me but still to dark to make them out, so how can guys be UN loading there guns this happen tow years straight. and that was it for me ,it is getting carried away,guys shooting there own kids, there is to many want to be hunters,


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

rod bender bob said:


> Why does the size of the shot matter, the story IS a drunk hunter shot at movement and SHOT another hunter. Information came from a police press release.


Who cares about the facts as long as it adds to the story.

Not that it matters but anytime somebody walks in on me with a gun and I'm in camo like a bowhunter would be I clearly state hey I'm bow hunting hear or similar to keep this from happening. Thank God he was ok.


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

The only comment that I have is, I'm Speechless !!

OK, I have one comment. I would like to be a membor of the jury when he goes to trial !!!!!!!!!

What can you say to "XXXXX and a friend were hunting for squirrel when they noticed something moving in the brush, according to the report. XXXXX reportedly fired, hitting the victim, who was bow hunting for deer."

Jim


----------

